# Coyote mount



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey guys, just shot a coyote the other day and was wondering what a couple cool poses would be to get it mounted as, or what a couple of you have done before, pics would be great thanks Josh.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

If I ever get one mounted it will be with its head down aggressively baring it's teeth. Until I get a bigger place I have nowhere to put a full body mount at the moment


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

See post #18 here: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...ote-hunting-photos.559074/page-2#post-5824802

This was from a couple years back.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's a couple I had done.
I gave a friend a bunch of cased skins that he tanned and hung up as pelts in his cabin. Looks cool and pretty cheap way to display


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice.

I was wondering if the fur was still prime? If so, carrying off a grouse or maybe a small house cat.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Nostromo said:


> Nice.
> 
> I was wondering if the fur was still prime? If so, carrying off a grouse or maybe a small house cat.


Prime fur was gone by January this year. Anything killed now wouldn't even be worth hauling out of the woods.


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

This mount was in a hunting lodge we stayed at in South Dakota. Flushing a grouse would be cool too.


----------



## timewellwasted (Jul 17, 2014)




----------

